
Making key parts of the Ordnance Survey (OS) MasterMap freely available - fanf2
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/unlocking-of-governments-mapping-and-location-data-to-boost-economy-by-130m-a-year
======
n4r9
This is an interesting decision. Whilst there potentially are economic
benefits, I wonder how much this is in response to Openstreetmap becoming a
large player in geospatial data.

